# Hernia question



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We are going to look at a little girl on Saturday.....the breeder advised Paula that the girl does have a small hernia and that it can be corrected at the time the little girl gets spayed.
This is a well respected breeder and we appreciate the honesty.....my question is....choose another puppy....or just go with our hearts?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo had an umbilical hernia repair when he arrived. I had no prior knowledge of it and almost panicked when I brought him to the vet and felt the stitches on his tummy. The vet said it was nothing to worry about and should not cause future problems. I wasn't told about it ahead of time but I'm sure if I had been it would have made no difference.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick, how exciting that your getting number 2!!! MHS Strikes again. :brick: I don't know anything about hernia's but It sounds like people are already giving you some good advise. tell us about her, when would you get her, what color?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle, my maltese had an umbilical hernia too. It was repaired when she was spayed. I think there are different types of hernias and some can be more severe to repair. Hers was just cosmetic and they fixed it.

Keep us posted!
Amanda


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy said:


> Rick, how exciting that your getting number 2!!! MHS Strikes again. :brick: I don't know anything about hernia's but It sounds like people are already giving you some good advise. tell us about her, when would you get her, what color?


Thanks for all the advice everyone......

If we choose her, or she chooses us....she'll be black and white...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Rick, I am so excited for you= another baby!! Lily had an umbilical hernia which her breeder told me about when they found it. It never made one difference to me. We had it corrected when she was spayed at 6 months and she never had another problem!! Go with your heart!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For peace of mind, you may want to call your vet to ask what types/sizes of hernias should be a concern.

My vet suggested that a small hernia on a female would really only be a problem if/when she was bred. This was not an umbilical hernia, but lower in the groin/inner thigh area. (As it turns out, the puppy didn't have a hernia afterall. It was just a precautionary comment because the pup was too little to tell for sure.)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know anything about hernias, but it sounds like you are getting plenty of good advice here. Just wanted to say congrats on the potential puppy! It sounds like Max will have a little sister to play with.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy had an umbilical hernia which we had repaired when she was spayed. The breeder had made us aware of it and payed for the additional charge for the hernia. Find out if your breeder is willing to do this by taking the hernia repair cost off of the purchase price of the puppy. I think it was only $50 here, but I understand that it can be higher in other locations.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This is such a good place to get info....I am glad that you are getting another little baby.....Let us know what happens on Saturday!!!!! I am sure you will make the right decision!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so excited for you!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, that's a good suggestion. Maybe they would take off some $. From everything I have heard, it would seem that this is very minor. I would check with the vet to get any info, additional prices for repairing it, etc. so that you are informed when you go to see the puppy. 

Also, take hoto:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Izzy had an umbilical hernia which we had repaired when she was spayed. The breeder was made us aware of it and payed for the additional charge for the hernia. Find out if your breeder is willing to do this by taking the hernia repair cost off of the purchase price of the puppy. I think it was only $50 here, but I understand that it can be higher in other locations.


Bandit landed on the umbilical cord of a puppy she had last year and I knew a hernia was coming from it. Before the puppy went to it's forever home, I had the hernia repaired. I figured that if anything was going to happen, I wanted it to happen to me and not the new owner. I could have left it alone and it might have been fine, but if they're leaving my house, I want everything as perfect as I can get it. That however doesn't mean my way is the right or wrong way, it's just my way of doing things. Fifty is cheap, this cost me 150 I believe but was well worth it for my peace of mind.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RickR said:


> We are going to look at a little girl on Saturday.....the breeder advised Paula that the girl does have a small hernia and that it can be corrected at the time the little girl gets spayed.
> This is a well respected breeder and we appreciate the honesty.....my question is....choose another puppy....or just go with our hearts?


Follow your heart Rick. It's very rare that an umbilical hernia is serious. You need to make sure that the intestines don't get caught in the hernia though.


----------

